
Climate change may be escalating so fast it could be 'game over' - kafkaesq
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/climate-change-game-over-global-warming-climate-sensitivity-seven-degrees-a7407881.html
======
nabla9
>In a paper in the journal Science Advances, they said the actual range could
be between 4.78C to 7.36C by 2100,

Median age of voter in the west is something like 45 years. Almost all voters
living today have experienced personal 'game over' by then.

The pace of escalating is too slow to put people into emergency mode. We are
like frogs in the hot water. It's so warm and nice here.

------
vivekd
Just so I understand this right - from my reading of the article, the
researcher is saying that the Earth is currently in a warm interglacial phase
and the warm temperatures make it more sensitive to green house gases.

From what I can find the article didn't define what it meant by "more
sensitive"

------
kafkaesq
Changed "may be escalating" to "escalating" in the title to meet character
limit. In any case, the 'could' part upholds the overall conditional aspect of
the original.

~~~
btdiehr
That's a grotesque misrepresentation of the article to change the title in
that manner.

~~~
ninkendo
There's already a "could be" in the title, it seems redundant to put two
may/could be's. You don't need to say that something "may be X so much that it
could be Y", when you can either say "may be X so much that Y", or "is X so
much that it could be Y".

~~~
kafkaesq
This "may" and "could be" was in the _original title_.

I was just (attempting) to simplify it.

